# Televisor Humax LU23 TD2 no enciende



## pigarro (Nov 13, 2013)

Hola, necesito ayuda con un televisor HUMAX modelo LU23 TD2. Os cuento.
Dejó de funcionar, solo se le ve el piloto de color azul encendido y parpadeante. Pensé que sería la fuente de alimentación, pero no es, la desmonté y se la puse a otro televisor que tengo del mismo modelo y en aquel funciona de forma perfecta, con lo cual la fuente de alimentación queda descartada. Luego entonces, ¿a que puede ser debido? Mientras quedo ala espera de alguna ayuda vuestra, recibid un cordial saludo. ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2013)

Si tenés otro idéntico podrías comparar tensiones en varios puntos no ?


----------



## pigarro (Nov 14, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si tenés otro idéntico podrías comparar tensiones en varios puntos no ?



Gracias por contestar.  Cierto, puedo hacer lo que tú me dices, y alguna comprobaciones ya la hice, pero, por ahora, aun no he podido dar con el fallo. Estuve buscando alguna información por otros foros y casi todo lo que he encontrado se circunscribe a la fuente de alimentación y no es mi caso; hay también quien se refiere al circuito de estambay como posible causa, no lo sé, todavía no lo he mirado. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 14, 2013)

Claro , en los antiguos televisores era a relé , ahora seguramente un mosfet


----------



## sergiot (Nov 14, 2013)

Quizas tengas alguna etapa en corto, como ser el horizontal, y la fuente entra en protección y no genera tensión.


----------



## pigarro (Nov 14, 2013)

sergiot dijo:


> Quizas tengas alguna etapa en corto, como ser el horizontal, y la fuente entra en protección y no genera tensión.



Seguire haciendo pruebas, si alguna solucion mesurge os lo haré dsaber. gracias por contestar.





DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claro , en los antiguos televisores era a relé , ahora seguramente un mosfet



Si, asi es. Lo dicho, seguiré haciendo pruebas. Muy agradecido por buestros aportes.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 14, 2013)

si tenes el esquema del tv o da mas detalles del mismo si es crt o lcd


----------



## pigarro (Nov 15, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si tenes el esquema del tv o da mas detalles del mismo si es crt o lcd



No, no tengo el esquema.  Es LCD


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 15, 2013)

si es LCD revisa fusibles smd suelen estar cerca de la ficha que sale hacia la fuente,,
puede ser problema de eprom ,evidentemente el parpadeo esta indicando un error,
seria bueno conseguir el manual de servicio
PD:
 tambien hay otro fusible smd en la plaquita chiquita de video


----------



## ESKALENO (Nov 15, 2013)

Amigo revisa el inverter y las CFL


----------



## pigarro (Nov 18, 2013)

Bueno, deciros que aun no he podido dar con la avería; lo único que averiguado es, que al mismo tiempo que parpadea el piloto de estambay, también caen las tensiones de 3V y de 12V. Pensaba que sería el inverter, lo desconecté y he vuelto a comprobar tensiones y pasa lo mismo, siguen cayendo igual.... Saludos.



Por cierto, ESKALENO, ¿me puedes explicar mejor que son, ó en que etapa se encuentran las CFL? Gracias.


----------



## sergiot (Nov 18, 2013)

Las CFL son las lámparas que hacen la retroiluminación de las pantallas lcd.

Esa síntoma de subir y bajar las tensiones es por sobre corriente o un corto-circuito, verifica bien por las dudas los electrolíticos si no están con bajo valor, eso genera una tensión con mucho riple y inestable.


----------



## pigarro (Nov 18, 2013)

sergiot dijo:


> Las CFL son las lámparas que hacen la retroiluminación de las pantallas lcd.
> 
> Esa síntoma de subir y bajar las tensiones es por sobre corriente o un corto-circuito, verifica bien por las dudas los electrolíticos si no están con bajo valor, eso genera una tensión con mucho riple y inestable.



Los condensadores electrolíticos de la fuente de alimentación ya los probé y no he encontrado nada anormal, además, la fuente funciona en el otro TV, por tanto, descartados; y los que lleva la placa principal y el inverter, he probado con el tester y parece que cargan bien. Los CFL ¿como los pruebo?, solo si los desmonto y se los pongo al otro TV; además, tal como ya lo comenté en un post anterior, con el inverter desconectado, me sigue cayendo igual la tensión. Saludos y muy agradecido por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## pigarro (Jul 21, 2014)

Bueno, por fin he podido reparar mi televisor Humax LU 23 TD2. la averia estaba en la placa PRINCIPAL.  Encontré una igual en eBay que me costó 24 euros, la cambié y bualá, funciona!!!

Aquí os pongo unha foto de la citada placa. Muy agradecido a todos los que habeis tratado de ayudarme!!! Saludos.


----------



## maikelccc (Nov 5, 2014)

pigarro dijo:


> Bueno, por fin he podido reparar mi televisor Humax LU 23 TD2. la averia estaba en la placa PRINCIPAL.  Encontré una igual en eBay que me costó 24 euros, la cambié y bualá, funciona!!!
> 
> Aquí os pongo unha foto de la citada placa. Muy agradecido a todos los que habeis tratado de ayudarme!!! Saludos.



Hola Pigarro,

A mi me pasa lo mismo, se queda el led parpadeante pero nada más. Creo que fue debido a 2 caídas consecutivas del diferencial de la casa.

¿Me puedes pasar el enlace de ebay para ver si todavía lo venden? ¿Es  complicado cambiarlo? 

Gracias


----------



## pigarro (May 4, 2015)

maikelccc dijo:


> Hola Pigarro,
> 
> A mi me pasa lo mismo, se queda el led parpadeante pero nada más. Creo que fue debido a 2 caídas consecutivas del diferencial de la casa.
> 
> ...



Hola maikelccc,
No he pasado por aquí en los últimos meses. Decirte que el enlace de eBay no lo tengo, yo estuve buscando varios días hasta que encontré lo que buscaba. saludos.


----------

